# Flicker Light Circuit... eventually stops flickering?



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi All,

I followed a simple flicker light wiring for two lights that I assembled on my opposing gateway columns. I used the "Garage of Evil" example as my go-by (although I upgraded the wiring to 14 ga. house wire) and it works great...

http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/gaslight_flicker_circuit.php

Only thing is - after about 10 minutes of operation, the flickering gradually peters out and produces only a "steady-state" light (i.e. no more flicker )

Any thoughts as to what may cause this? I am using TranSylvania FS-5 ballast units.

Thanks in advance
KLF


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What wattage are the bulbs? If you exceed ~40W total, you'll fry the starters, which is what happened here. Also, try using the FS-2 starters - I've had much better longevity using those.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

That worked great - I used 60W instead of 100W (which were too bright anyway). I also used yellow tinted bulbs so it gives a really cool illumination effect. I looked for 40W but the lowest they was 60W. I'll keep my eye open for lower Wattage in the future.

Thanks


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Be better off using a flicker tealight hooked to an SSR. Tons of wattage in that circuit.


----------

